# We took a road trip and saw a nice looking new tractor and some other stuff



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We needed to go to the closet CaseIH dealer which is several counties away. She wanted to stop and see if the Statesville dealer had any McCormick's in stock yet and they had 2 X60.40's. I have to say it's nice looking tractor. They told us they were going to give them a shot, they weren't going to fill up the lot with them but just see if folks will take to them. They are already a Kubota and MF dealer. He also had 3 MF 4609's nice tractor also. The McCormick is 110hp on the engine, looks very beefy, had a lot standard features, 3 sets of remotes, very large cab, 36F/12R transmission with Hi/Lo switch on the shifter, power shuttle, air seat, Michelin radials, etc. I asked what the ballpark figure was and he said about $65,000. I hope they can make a go of it. I'd like to see more competition around here. He tried to get my wife to drive but she no I better not do that 










Went on up to the CaseIH dealer and rode around their lot. Not sure who made these tedders but you better have a tall shed.










Rotary Cutters as far the eye could see:










Never heard of a Bellon Mower Conditioner:


----------



## Dr Dean (Nov 4, 2013)

They will be fine with the McCormick's until they have to do the first warranty job, good luck getting paid. The dealer I work for dropped McCormick after their warranty policies went to crap.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That's a good price for all those features. 
I wouldn't have use for much more than a 16 speed, but I like the michelin radials and the 3 remotes
Like the hi/lo button on shifter


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

McCormicks do look good.....watch the paint and let us know if it fades as bad as Case.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya I liked the ones my dealer had, not sure if he's still going to carry them, but they looked real good....think CC cattle was looking at buying one...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If they don't pay their dealers promptly for warranty work, they will be short lived for sure.

Regards, Mike

http://mccormickusa.com/home/files/9413/6629/8507/mccormick-x60productbrochure-nobleed.pdf


----------



## Dr Dean (Nov 4, 2013)

Vol said:


> If they don't pay their dealers promptly for warranty work, they will be short lived for sure.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://mccormickusa.com/home/files/9413/6629/8507/mccormick-x60productbrochure-nobleed.pdf


The warranty issue became any way to get out of paying the dealer. Have to take pictures, call and get their blessing to even look at the machine. We took a couple of baths from McCormick, had to write off quite a bit of money.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow, front disc brakes. Impressive


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Buddy has one and is reasonably happy with it. Has had some warranty work done already, said took a week or better to get the part.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea I looked at buying one they come with a quicke loader pretty nice tractor, the final price I got was 64k out the door with loader. What changed my mind was I asked if they would keep parts handy just small things such as filters and such and he point blank told me no. They still have the same tractor on the lot and I looked at it back in august of last year I believe. If they would of stood behind more I would be driving one now. I am now considering a kubota 110 gx or 126 gx. Also looked at a john deere 6115 m I believe it was but it was almost 90k can't believe green paint is that much more!!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> Yea I looked at buying one they come with a quicke loader pretty nice tractor, the final price I got was 64k out the door with loader. What changed my mind was I asked if they would keep parts handy just small things such as filters and such and he point blank told me no. They still have the same tractor on the lot and I looked at it back in august of last year I believe. If they would of stood behind more I would be driving one now. I am now considering a kubota 110 gx or 126 gx. Also looked at a john deere 6115 m I believe it was but it was almost 90k can't believe green paint is that much more!!


GET THE 126.
Bigger displacement motor.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> Yea I looked at buying one they come with a quicke loader pretty nice tractor, the final price I got was 64k out the door with loader. What changed my mind was I asked if they would keep parts handy just small things such as filters and such and he point blank told me no. They still have the same tractor on the lot and I looked at it back in august of last year I believe. If they would of stood behind more I would be driving one now. I am now considering a kubota 110 gx or 126 gx. Also looked at a john deere 6115 m I believe it was but it was almost 90k can't believe green paint is that much more!!


Sometimes ya get what ya pay for, I'm just saying......


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> Yea I looked at buying one they come with a quicke loader pretty nice tractor, the final price I got was 64k out the door with loader. What changed my mind was I asked if they would keep parts handy just small things such as filters and such and he point blank told me no. They still have the same tractor on the lot and I looked at it back in august of last year I believe. If they would of stood behind more I would be driving one now. I am now considering a kubota 110 gx or 126 gx. Also looked at a john deere 6115 m I believe it was but it was almost 90k can't believe green paint is that much more!!


Go green! When your ready to trade or sell it you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Sometimes ya get what ya pay for, I'm just saying......


I sometimes chuckle when someone compares Deere to Kubota. I have both. If I had to spend 10 hours in that Kubota, my head would hurt from hitting the ceiling, my right elbow would hurt from hitting the SCV levers, and my right knuckles would hurt from hitting the center post in the side window when I had to move the remote lever to the right and hit a bump at the same time. Why would you design a lever that you had to move left to right vs. front to back? On top of that, I would have sweat rolling down my legs because the AC is a POS. Needs freon I guess. Dryer sight glass is full of bubbles. I've also found, Kubota is very proud of their parts. Take the doors off. What's it gonna hurt?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bonfire said:


> I sometimes chuckle when someone compares Deere to Kubota. I have both. If I had to spend 10 hours in that Kubota, my head would hurt from hitting the ceiling, my right elbow would hurt from hitting the SCV levers, and my right knuckles would hurt from hitting the center post in the side window when I had to move the remote lever to the right and hit a bump at the same time. Why would you design a lever that you had to move left to right vs. front to back? On top of that, I would have sweat rolling down my legs because the AC is a POS. Needs freon I guess. Dryer sight glass is full of bubbles. I've also found, Kubota is very proud of their parts. Take the doors off. What's it gonna hurt?


Not being defensive, and you have a point on the smallish cabs, but if they are that bad, why would you buy one? My remotes are up/down, not left right on my bigger one. The small one does have the angled left/right as you said. 
I don't like the cab in mine very much, either. The newer G cab is much bigger. 
For me it came down to putting up with those nuisances and having enough money left over to buy a new discbine. 
And I don't have a lot of money as a new start up business.
I think once I get some years under me, I'll be switching to New Holland or Case IH. 
Won't ever be able to afford Deere.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> Yea I looked at buying one they come with a quicke loader pretty nice tractor, the final price I got was 64k out the door with loader. What changed my mind was I asked if they would keep parts handy just small things such as filters and such and he point blank told me no. They still have the same tractor on the lot and I looked at it back in august of last year I believe. If they would of stood behind more I would be driving one now. I am now considering a kubota 110 gx or 126 gx. Also looked at a john deere 6115 m I believe it was but it was almost 90k can't believe green paint is that much more!!


The M series are really well built. I have one of them 5075M and the 6100D. The tranny alone is the biggest issue-D only has 9 speeds and the M has 16 or 32. Driven my friends 85M and the 95M and 105M All nice and if you are going to keep it a long time worth the difference in $. The D has served me well but if I had won the lotto, would definitely get the 100 or 105M as a tradeup.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I can remember when I was in your position JD many years ago and I thought I could never afford a Deere. It seems that the first one was the hardest to buy....then after I had one, it was very difficult to even consider another tractor. I really hope you can get one some day soon if that is what you would really like to have....there is a reason why Deere tractors are the clear leader here. And, as always, good luck with any of your tractors....tractors are special to folks that love the soil.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Probably because of price....same as you and I. It's just funny to think that some people honestly do think it's just a diff in paint color. I really liked my kubota, it held its price good too, but it was not very ergonomic, seat was a piece, but all in all a very good tractor.....I can't complain too much about it, but painting it green wouldn't help....even if I used genuine JD paint! Sometimes, ima just sayin.....


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

The biggest reason I don't own a deere is because of dealer. When I was looking to buy my first cab tractor John Deere wouldn't give me the time of day. I guess because I was 19 at the time. However kubota had no problem helping me and getting me financed with the 9540 I have to today. Our JD dealer is horrible they act like u should beg them to be able to buy one of they're machines. I was kidding around about green paint I do want one, one of these days it just wont come from the dealer mentioned above.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm not against any brand I would drive just about all of them as long as I'm on a tractor!! But to kubotas defense that new gx tractor is a pretty nice rig. There is plenty of room inside of it!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

C&C, Is it the salesman treating you like that or the dealership. I would find a different one if that's the case. There are a lot of good dealers around and salesmen. Just got to ask around and look. I am waiting on some like new 6125M tractors coming in that have 200 or less hours. I just need to add 2 more tractors. I spend way too much time jockeying stuff around this year. Then one day I will have the big auction and go to the beach!


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I was told you can only buy from the JD dealer that services your area?!?


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Colby said:


> I was told you can only buy from the JD dealer that services your area?!?


Well if that's the case I will never own a green machine!


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> C&C, Is it the salesman treating you like that or the dealership. I would find a different one if that's the case. There are a lot of good dealers around and salesmen. Just got to ask around and look. I am waiting on some like new 6125M tractors coming in that have 200 or less hours. I just need to add 2 more tractors. I spend way too much time jockeying stuff around this year. Then one day I will have the big auction and go to the beach!


I talked with one salesman and he would not give me time of day, even after I told him I was going to trade my kubota and put an additional 15k down. Then I called the head man at this dealership and told him about the situation he said he would personally give me a quote on the 6115, I never heard back from him either. My kubota dealer has went above and beyond to stand behind my tractor purchase so I may just learn to live with some of the small problems purely for their dealer support however that 110 didn't have any that I could see it was a totally different machine. I had someone helping me and went to hook to the loader and busted both headlights out, my kubota dealer replaced both at no cost, and tractor was out of warranty things like that are why I want to stick with my dealer.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> Not being defensive, and you have a point on the smallish cabs, but if they are that bad, why would you buy one?


Good question. I couldn't pass it up I guess. I got it from a feller who needed some money quick fashion. Got it for 10K less than comps on Tractor House. Intent was to use it to feed cows and odd and end things. Pulled a 10 wheel center delivery rake a couple of times with it. Hydraulic pump is too slow for me. I widened the stance out on it a bit so its a little safer carrying a bale on the FEL. It also has a tendancy for the FWA engagement lever to fall out of gear when backing up and the drivetrain has a moment of no torque. I'm getting ready to go get on it here in a little bit. Murphys Law works around here. I hope I don't have to walk back to the shed.

I went from a 3020 to a 6420 IVT Deere back in 03. John Deere came out with a finance promotion for .2% for 60 months. I signed up. First brand new tractor I bought.

I've got seat time in a White 2-xxx. Good tractor. I always felt like I was riding low in the seat, kinda like a big truck.

I've got lots of seat time in an IH xx86. That AC system didn't work very good as well. It was always a compressor problem. They're good tractors. Been told those transmissions are bullet proof.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have several of those White 2-xxx series. So far so good. While everybody else is sitting around on their thumbs wondering how they are ever going to get their side dressing or spraying done we've been doing both with a White articulated that has a 700 gallon tank mounted over the rear axle. Went thru another semi load of 32% by Sunday lunch so dropped the 16 row 32 applicator and grabbed the spray boom to do some clean up in the corn, dropped the boom and went back to 32% once the semi showed up.

We have a excellent working relationship with our local Agco dealer, any new tractor around here would be MF.

Do have two John Deere loaders on the farm that have been pretty bullet proof for the most part.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Colby said:


> I was told you can only buy from the JD dealer that services your area?!?


That is not true. It is still a free country and you can buy wherever you wish. Just walk into any JD dealership and see.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Bonfire said:


> I sometimes chuckle when someone compares Deere to Kubota. I have both. If I had to spend 10 hours in that Kubota, my head would hurt from hitting the ceiling, my right elbow would hurt from hitting the SCV levers, and my right knuckles would hurt from hitting the center post in the side window when I had to move the remote lever to the right and hit a bump at the same time. Why would you design a lever that you had to move left to right vs. front to back? On top of that, I would have sweat rolling down my legs because the AC is a POS. Needs freon I guess. Dryer sight glass is full of bubbles. I've also found, Kubota is very proud of their parts. Take the doors off. What's it gonna hurt?


Bonfire you wouldn't happen to have R4 tires on the Kubota would you.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hayman1 said:


> The M series are really well built. I have one of them 5075M and the 6100D. The tranny alone is the biggest issue-D only has 9 speeds and the M has 16 or 32. Driven my friends 85M and the 95M and 105M All nice and if you are going to keep it a long time worth the difference in $. The D has served me well but if I had won the lotto, would definitely get the 100 or 105M as a tradeup.


i think I've told this story before but the biggest reason we have a Deere here was the dealer was out helping setup a new grain drill and my wife mentioned she was looking for a tractor around 60hp with a cab. He said, "you should get one like I got". She said what's that and he a 5065M 2WD, Power Reverser, 2 remotes, loader ready, Tier III and cab, $32K. They had decided on a Kubota M7040 but she didn't really like the way it rode but we've had good luck with the Kubota L3940. She figured a Deere with 16F/16R for $32K was kind of a no brainer. What we didn't know was they were phasing out the 5065M but that really didn't matter anyway. It's 2 years old now and has about 350 hours on it, no problems yet. It does what she wanted it to do, ted, rake, drill, bush hog and it's pulling the NH H7220.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> I'm not against any brand I would drive just about all of them as long as I'm on a tractor!! But to kubotas defense that new gx tractor is a pretty nice rig. There is plenty of room inside of it!


Used a buddy's new GX 136 (I think), anyway supper nice tractor. Seat wasn't the best but it worked. I called the dealer asking about it and they just don't have the hydraulic flow of the deere and I asked about a self leveling loader, he told me it wasn't available. (I have since seen a picture of one with self leveling so he might of been wrong) Overall I think it would be a great tractor he bales 3x the hay I do, just doesn't fit my operation but as we know everybody's situation is different.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Vol said:


> That is not true. It is still a free country and you can buy wherever you wish. Just walk into any JD dealership and see.
> 
> Regards, Mike


That's what I thought. We were going to buy a 6125R but dealer I wanted to buy from said I have to buy at dealer in my coverage area and it applied to all new JD equipment. I knew he was full of it


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bonfire said:


> Good question. I couldn't pass it up I guess. I got it from a feller who needed some money quick fashion. Got it for 10K less than comps on Tractor House. Intent was to use it to feed cows and odd and end things. Pulled a 10 wheel center delivery rake a couple of times with it. Hydraulic pump is too slow for me. I widened the stance out on it a bit so its a little safer carrying a bale on the FEL. It also has a tendancy for the FWA engagement lever to fall out of gear when backing up and the drivetrain has a moment of no torque. I'm getting ready to go get on it here in a little bit. Murphys Law works around here. I hope I don't have to walk back to the shed.
> 
> I went from a 3020 to a 6420 IVT Deere back in 03. John Deere came out with a finance promotion for .2% for 60 months. I signed up. First brand new tractor I bought.
> 
> ...


Life is based greatly on experiences. I can see why comparing a new state of the art Deere to a smallish older Kubota would leave you with the negative opinion you have on Kubota. 
Probably be that way for just about anyone else for that matter.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Used a buddy's new GX 136 (I think), anyway supper nice tractor. Seat wasn't the best but it worked. I called the dealer asking about it and they just don't have the hydraulic flow of the deere and I asked about a self leveling loader, he told me it wasn't available. (I have since seen a picture of one with self leveling so he might of been wrong) Overall I think it would be a great tractor he bales 3x the hay I do, just doesn't fit my operation but as we know everybody's situation is different.


Anyone who tells you Kubota G135, or any Kubota for that matter isn't available with a self leveling loader is a moron. 
Crap, I have an older one that's not only self leveling, but has shock less ride suspension, too.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> Bonfire you wouldn't happen to have R4 tires on the Kubota would you.


Nope, R-1 all the way round.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> Life is based greatly on experiences. I can see why comparing a new state of the art Deere to a smallish older Kubota would leave you with the negative opinion you have on Kubota.
> Probably be that way for just about anyone else for that matter.....


Exactly. I met a guy the other week who ran 5 or 6 Kubota tractors in his operation. They serve him well. He has a very good dealer. It works for him. I rode with him in his latest Kubota with a cab. Don't know the number. ~110 HP. Nice tractor. Power shuttle. Up and Down push button on the shifter. Could tell the AC was working. Half the time I spent sitting next to him reading the operators manual to the baler he was pulling.

I wanted to go experiance the operation of that baler before I decided to pull the trigger on one of that capabilty. It was green. Just not Deere green.

I like to live and learn


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

The big kubotas are alright but I still believe they can't do what our deeres do. Our 7320 has 3800 hours of running a continuos flow rake and pulling a baler. That's hard on the hydraulic centers and we haven't had problems. Don't get me wrong, kubotas work for some of y'all but I just don't think it could take a beating and last as long as a deere and still be worth 53k that it is right now.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

C and C-

With a dealer like that I would also avoid them like the plague no matter what they are selling.

Wally world could have the best whatever in the world. But if I had to buy it from there I would never own it.

That's the great part about it. Always avoid used car, snake oil, unsolicited, or any other salesman who doesn't want your business.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Colby said:


> The big kubotas are alright but I still believe they can't do what our deeres do. Our 7320 has 3800 hours of running a continuos flow rake and pulling a baler. That's hard on the hydraulic centers and we haven't had problems. Don't get me wrong, kubotas work for some of y'all but I just don't think it could take a beating and last as long as a deere and still be worth 53k that it is right now.


Does Kubota make a comparable tractor? The Deere may indeed be better but isn't that kind of like comparing a half ton of one brand to a 3/4 ton of another?

Not exactly apples to apples...


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Does Kubota make a comparable tractor? The Deere may indeed be better but isn't that kind of like comparing a half ton of one brand to a 3/4 ton of another?
> 
> Not exactly apples to apples...


Not to mention that 7320 is worth 53k but u prolly payed well over 100k. I like all colors not picking on any but when someone says they're JD will be worth 15k more than mine in 5 years but they paid 30k more for it??? Isn't that the same still??


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry moose was tryn to quote Colby and your comment!!


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Comparing a 7320 to a kubota tractor of any size is still like comparing my dodge 5500 to someone's toyota tundra with a 40 foot gooseneck behind it. Maybe a kubota to JD e series more similar?? Or the gx to the 5000 m series? That's a little more fair.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

My color rant is over! I like and would drive any of them!!!


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> Not to mention that 7320 is worth 53k but u prolly payed well over 100k. I like all colors not picking on any but when someone says they're JD will be worth 15k more than mine in 5 years but they paid 30k more for it??? Isn't that the same still??


Here is another way to look at it. Cost per hour to operate.

Just because it might be worth more in the end does not mean it was the cheapest tractor to run.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> Not to mention that 7320 is worth 53k but u prolly payed well over 100k. I like all colors not picking on any but when someone says they're JD will be worth 15k more than mine in 5 years but they paid 30k more for it??? Isn't that the same still??


Not only that, but tying up an extra $15,000 in a green tractor over an orange tractor costs you money that could be earring interest, or invested in something that else makes more money than a depreciating asset like a tractor. 
I do agree for the most part, Deere, CNH are built heavier, especially the older ones.
Some of the newer green and red stuff looks lighter and more plasticky, though.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Not only that, but tying up an extra $15,000 in a green tractor over an orange tractor costs you money that could be earring interest, or invested in something that else makes more money than a depreciating asset like a tractor.
> I do agree for the most part, Deere, CNH are built heavier, especially the older ones.
> Some of the newer green and red stuff looks lighter and more plasticky, though.


Anytime you spend money on anything....you are foregoing interest...so that is not a sound argument. What benefits one receives for the extra expense also has to be weighed and sometimes the only thing that will prove the investment is time. Yes, some of the Deere's are lighter....to appease the market that wants a Deere but cannot really afford one yet....like the E series. There is nothing light about the M or R series and some of the D series are also great choices for a no frills basic tractor....the larger D series tractors are very appealing for the right job. There are tractors of many brands for every niche....be happy with what you have and if someone rattles your cage with their tractor brigado, let it slide because when one starts bragging about tractors, that is a sure fire invitation for mechanical failure.....which every single tractor will do at some point in time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> Anytime you spend money on anything....you are foregoing interest...so that is not a sound argument. What benefits one receives for the extra expense also has to be weighed and sometimes the only thing that will prove the investment is time. Yes, some of the Deere's are lighter....to appease the market that wants a Deere but cannot really afford one yet....like the E series. There is nothing light about the M or R series and some of the D series are also great choices for a no frills basic tractor....the larger D series tractors are very appealing for the right job. There are tractors of many brands for every niche....be happy with what you have and if someone rattles your cage with their tractor brigado, let it slide because when one starts bragging about tractors, that is a sure fire invitation for mechanical failure.....which every single tractor will do at some point in time.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Didn't sound like bragging to me. More like a quick explanation of a rather basic business principle: opportunity cost. One which many farmers ignore entirely. Good job, JD.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Didn't sound like bragging to me. More like a quick explanation of a rather basic business principle: opportunity cost. One which many farmers ignore entirely. Good job, JD.


I did not say JD was bragging. I was implying that others(on here) like to boast about tractors and that is a recipe for trouble.....and for JD to just let it go.

Mike.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> Life is based greatly on experiences. I can see why comparing a new state of the art Deere to a smallish older Kubota would leave you with the negative opinion you have on Kubota.
> Probably be that way for just about anyone else for that matter.....


I get a kick out of some comparisons made on here either it be tractors or balers and agree with you 100%If you are going to compare something at least get the same yr models.

Have a Kubota GX135 and cab room is 2nd to none.AC works great.Hyd flow is adequate for what I use it for.Dealer pointed that out before I bought it.Wouldn't be good enough to run a air planter run by hyd,my planter has PTO hyd pump so not an issue.

They are becoming fairly popular around here esp for loader tractors.I'm seeing more new Kubota 100-135 hp loader tractors around then JD here last couple yrs.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Another thing is all the JD dealers are being bought up around here so no competition between JD dealers anymore and if no one bought other brands and we were down to 1 brand we could all just bend over. 

Look at what Monsanto has done in the seed industry buy up co's etc,get rid of competition.Compitition is good for the buyer.YOU!!!!!


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Another thing is all the JD dealers are being bought up around here so no competition between JD dealers anymore and if no one bought other brands and we were down to 1 brand we could all just bend over.
> 
> Look at what Monsanto has done in the seed industry by up co's etc,get rid of competition.Compitition is good for the buyer.YOU!!!!!


I totally agree. There is only one independent John Deere dealer in my area and there prices are 10-20% less than the others. I think they will remain independent because they are in the city of Red Deer so their lawn and garden will help keep sales up. But I hate the idea of the other guys buying up all the independents to try and control the price.

Now for what JD said. Will spending $15000+ on a tractor get the job done any better or more efficient? Sometimes it might. But a lot of times it is just extra money put on the table that can be used for something else.

Same thing when I was in my early twenties. I was expanding my cattle herd. One guy told me to buy the best quality red angus cows I could find. This didn't make sense to me because those cows he wanted me to buy cost twice as much as decent grade cows and their calf might bring 5-10% more at the sale. Either I put of less money to get some cows and than work on improving my herd or put up the same money and get more cows. Sure my herd didn't look the best. Didn't have much to brag about. BUT. My herd was earning a better return on investment than if I bought the top quality red angus.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

hog987 said:


> I totally agree. There is only one independent John Deere dealer in my area and there prices are 10-20% less than the others. I think they will remain independent because they are in the city of Red Deer so their lawn and garden will help keep sales up. But I hate the idea of the other guys buying up all the independents to try and control the price.
> 
> Now for what JD said. Will spending $15000+ on a tractor get the job done any better or more efficient? Sometimes it might. But a lot of times it is just extra money put on the table that can be used for something else.
> 
> Same thing when I was in my early twenties. I was expanding my cattle herd. One guy told me to buy the best quality red angus cows I could find. This didn't make sense to me because those cows he wanted me to buy cost twice as much as decent grade cows and their calf might bring 5-10% more at the sale. Either I put of less money to get some cows and than work on improving my herd or put up the same money and get more cows. Sure my herd didn't look the best. Didn't have much to brag about. BUT. My herd was earning a better return on investment than if I bought the top quality red angus.


A lot of my farming career I have dealt with higher interest rates then they are now.So if you could save 20-30% on farm eq it made a huge difference on you total cost to own it if you financed it over a few yrs.Going threw the 80's and 18% interest gives you a way different perspective then some have.I know some younger guys that have multi million dollar operating loans and if interest rates would ever go up they would be done,with the new paint anyway.

I bought my Kubota for about 35K less then a JD last yr.Hmmmm I could buy 3 Botas or 2 JD's for same $$.Or I coulda bought a JD with 4K hrs on it for same $$.Don't get me wrong JD is a good tractor but I just choose to pay less to get done what needs to be done.Heck I like it when neighbors talk,LOL.Do something different.LOL

I've done similar feeding cattle.Buy what others didn't want at a discount.Might have horns,nuts,pinkeye,etc but with a little work make decent cattle.No they don't bring top dollar when you sell them.But top dollar doesn't mean nothing profit does!!!Funny thing is I usually pay 10-50 a hundred less for what I buy and get top dollar for them when I sell them.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> I did not say JD was bragging. I was implying that others(on here) like to boast about tractors and that is a recipe for trouble.....and for JD to just let it go.
> Mike.


Sorry for prolonging my point. 
Basically I agree with the guys who say Deere is better than Kubota. 
More money usually does buy you more tractor. More tractor is usually better tractor.

I think when all you are doing is pulling a baler or discbine and not really engaging the ground, sometimes Deere could be considered "overkill".

I am totally un loyal to Kubota. I just like to point out the good side of things when someone only attacks the bad side.
Note I complimented Deere profusely, but also pointed out the downside is price. 
I complimented Kubota on price, but also pointed out the downsides, too.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It's all about service guys, I don't give a damn what color it is if it's sittin in a field not blowin smoke, fact is, Deere rules around my neck of the woods in service, to me that's the biggest factor when considering a tractor.

CC said the dealer that had the McCormick wouldn't even stock a filter.....I'd a run from that place....like others, I have to have a tractor that can run hydro's at 25 gpm an a/c that is cold enuf to hang meat in (so its at least comfortable, high today was 98 with 70%rh) and a seat that is comfy so I can sit my fat ass in it and make hay......


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> It's all about service guys, I don't give a damn what color it is if it's sittin in a field not blowin smoke, fact is, Deere rules around my neck of the woods in service, to me that's the biggest factor when considering a tractor.
> 
> CC said the dealer that had the McCormick wouldn't even stock a filter.....I'd a run from that place....like others, I have to have a tractor that can run hydro's at 25 gpm an a/c that is cold enuf to hang meat in (so its at least comfortable, high today was 98 with 70%rh) and a seat that is comfy so I can sit my fat ass in it and make hay......


Maybe our next Deere tractors should have a suspended front axle and cab suspension. Anything thing to improve the ride. My hands were getting chilly about 4 this afternoon.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> It's all about service guys, I don't give a damn what color it is if it's sittin in a field not blowin smoke, fact is, Deere rules around my neck of the woods in service, to me that's the biggest factor when considering a tractor.
> CC said the dealer that had the McCormick wouldn't even stock a filter.....I'd a run from that place....like others, I have to have a tractor that can run hydro's at 25 gpm an a/c that is cold enuf to hang meat in (so its at least comfortable, high today was 98 with 70%rh) and a seat that is comfy so I can sit my fat ass in it and make hay......


True and Kubota is very popular in my area along with Deere. You can get repairs or parts easier than some car brands. I have 3 very good orange dealers down here.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> Another thing is all the JD dealers are being bought up around here so no competition between JD dealers anymore and if no one bought other brands and we were down to 1 brand we could all just bend over.


The state of Iowa is down to about five John Deere dealership ownwers.

As far as I know only Titan Machinery has a bigger conglomerate than John Deere.

And then I was told this by someone quite familiar with Deere but no longer with them. If you want to buy a new, large ticket item you can't just go to whoever has the best price. Suppose you found a dealer some distance away that would sell you your new machinery for 5 or 10 thousand less than your local dealer, your local dealer would have to sign off that they ok the deal. They no sign, you no get machine. If this is indeed the way it works, competition between dealers is almost nonexistant. It's about the same as if they were all one giant dealer.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> It's all about service guys, I don't give a damn what color it is if it's sittin in a field not blowin smoke, fact is, Deere rules around my neck of the woods in service, to me that's the biggest factor when considering a tractor.
> 
> CC said the dealer that had the McCormick wouldn't even stock a filter.....I'd a run from that place....like others, I have to have a tractor that can run hydro's at 25 gpm an a/c that is cold enuf to hang meat in (so its at least comfortable, high today was 98 with 70%rh) and a seat that is comfy so I can sit my fat ass in it and make hay......


Amen Brother!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> The state of Iowa is down to about five John Deere dealership ownwers.
> As far as I know only Titan Machinery has a bigger conglomerate than John Deere.
> And then I was told this by someone quite familiar with Deere but no longer with them. If you want to buy a new, large ticket item you can't just go to whoever has the best price. Suppose you found a dealer some distance away that would sell you your new machinery for 5 or 10 thousand less than your local dealer, your local dealer would have to sign off that they ok the deal. They no sign, you no get machine. If this is indeed the way it works, competition between dealers is almost nonexistant. It's about the same as if they were all one giant dealer.


That's crazy. Those kinds of stories make me like Deere even less.
I probably mentioned this before, but I have a Deere MX8 bush hog and I have to say, it is probably the best non-hay attachment I own. It is very reliable, thoughtfully designed and well built. And it's only a "medium duty" mower. 
The paint is also better than other brands and I really dislike poorly painted rusting machinery, especially when you farm for rich people. They like to see clean, well kept equipment.


----------

